# Granite's winter pics.



## dieselboy01

I thought I would start a pic thread of some of my stuff. Not to much and not to fancy but it gets the job done.

This is my main winter truck, '00 F-250 5.4


----------



## dieselboy01

Stuck on a loading dock....


----------



## dieselboy01

This is the back up truck, '02 F-250 5.4


----------



## dieselboy01

The day I bought the green truck. Had a cracked head and I had to trailer it home.


----------



## dieselboy01

My '99 Powerstroke. I don't drive her in the winter. She is my baby.


----------



## dieselboy01

The little Bobcat I picked up. Fun little thing to put around in.


----------



## gallihersnow

dieselboy01;1722831 said:


> The little Bobcat I picked up. Fun little thing to put around in.


I don't even think I could fit in that thing.:laughing:


----------



## dieselboy01

I'm 6' 1" 170lbs and its a little tight for me.


----------



## Whiffyspark

dieselboy01;1724016 said:


> I'm 6' 1" 170lbs and its a little tight for me.


I definitely ain't fitting in that :laughing:

I rented a t110 one time I loved that thing. Was comfortable and worked like a bandit. Although I stalled it several times trying to pick up way too much topsoil out of a middle of a pile with it.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Is that a 16 foot dump trailer?

How's the 5.4 doing towing? I'm picking a 16ft up looking at upgrading work trucks

Currently have a dodge 5.9 gas 2500


----------



## dieselboy01

I added Some stop/turn/tail lights to the back of the spreader. The swing away mount arms block the tail lights, try and keep the people behind me happy. I wired it up to a 4 way trailer plug.


----------



## dieselboy01

Whiffyspark;1724024 said:


> I definitely ain't fitting in that :laughing:
> 
> I rented a t110 one time I loved that thing. Was comfortable and worked like a bandit. Although I stalled it several times trying to pick up way too much topsoil out of a middle of a pile with it.


I just keep telling myself if I can't lift it, neither can this :laughing:


----------



## Whiffyspark

Whiffyspark;1724026 said:


> Is that a 16 foot dump trailer?
> 
> How's the 5.4 doing towing? I'm picking a 16ft up looking at upgrading work trucks
> 
> Currently have a dodge 5.9 gas 2500


Found a 16ft PJ for under 7 tonight


----------



## dieselboy01

Whiffyspark;1724026 said:


> Is that a 16 foot dump trailer?
> 
> How's the 5.4 doing towing? I'm picking a 16ft up looking at upgrading work trucks
> 
> Currently have a dodge 5.9 gas 2500


The trailer is 14 foot, 14k gross.

The 5.4 is no power house. It will push snow all day, but hook a trailer to it and it's a dog. Light loads like wood are fine, but if I need stone or something heavy I use my 7.3.

If your in the market for a 5.4 I would look into the '08-'10. Ford went to 3 valves per cylinder and they have a little more power then the 2 valve.

The V10 (6.8L) are a little more powerful then the 5.4 and they both get (roughly) the same fuel mileage.

I would look at '03 and newer super dutys. '02 and older Triton engines were prone to blowing spark plugs out of the head.


----------



## dieselboy01

Whiffyspark;1724042 said:


> Found a 16ft PJ for under 7 tonight


That's a good price for a PJ. I'm guessing it's used? I looked at them first and they make a great trailer, just a little to expensive for me.


----------



## Whiffyspark

dieselboy01;1724045 said:


> The trailer is 14 foot, 14k gross.
> 
> The 5.4 is no power house. It will push snow all day, but hook a trailer to it and it's a dog. Light loads like wood are fine, but if I need stone or something heavy I use my 7.3.
> 
> If your in the market for a 5.4 I would look into the '08-'10. Ford went to 3 valves per cylinder and they have a little more power then the 2 valve.
> 
> The V10 (6.8L) are a little more powerful then the 5.4 and they both get (roughly) the same fuel mileage.
> 
> I would look at '03 and newer super dutys. '02 and older Triton engines were prone to blowing spark plugs out of the head.


Yeah I know that. I used to work on them everyday. I made a lot of money off them lol

I'm kind of looking for a v10 by 5.4s out number them by far. Diesels an option to just depends on what kind of deals I can find.

I just can't pay 20k for a truck with 120-150k miles


----------



## dieselboy01

Whiffyspark;1724050 said:


> Yeah I know that. I used to work on them everyday. I made a lot of money off them lol
> 
> I'm kind of looking for a v10 by 5.4s out number them by far. Diesels an option to just depends on what kind of deals I can find.
> 
> I just can't pay 20k for a truck with 120-150k miles


I am surprised how much people and dealers ask for used trucks no a days.


----------



## dieselboy01

Just installed a shiny new lift ram along with new packing and a new packing nut. This should stop water from getting in my pump now.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Nice stuff, unimounts and Fords! And even a 7.3, you got it made man!


----------



## Green Grass

looks great keep them coming.


----------



## CityGuy

Nice looking stuff. Love the tiny bobcat.


----------



## dieselboy01

KL&M Snow Div.;1725198 said:


> Nice stuff, unimounts and Fords! And even a 7.3, you got it made man!


Thanks! You have a nice set up too, all Fords and Westerns plus a 7.3 I see. Gotta love the biggest engine put into a pick up!


----------



## dieselboy01

I tried and action shot last night. It didn't turn out that good.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

dieselboy01;1725865 said:


> Thanks! You have a nice set up too, all Fords and Westerns plus a 7.3 I see. Gotta love the biggest engine put into a pick up!


I hope you mean biggest diesel engine...


----------



## dieselboy01

I did. I thought about that after I typed it.


----------



## dieselboy01

Doing some lot inspection the other morning.


----------



## dieselboy01

*New controller!*

My new hand held controller!! I paid $80 for it and it was perfect timing. The controller that was in the truck started acting up, working, not working. I'm not sure if it's the cable or the circuit board.


----------



## dieselboy01

I broke down and decided to sell one of my sleds, I'll be saying goodbye tomorrow when her new owner picks her up.


----------



## dieselboy01

*Snow tunnel*

Lots of snow drifts this past week. It's hard carving through this with a straight blade. I can see a V plow in my future...


----------



## dieselboy01

Re-stocked my salt pile today, paid $5.50 per bag of rock and $8.80 for the sidewalk salt, plus tax...


----------



## S-205

Didn't get to use the sled like you usually do?


----------



## yardguy28

man i don't miss loading and unloading salt at all.

for one thing this season all i have are residential snow removal clients and for another as of last year there is a place in town open 24/7 during storms. i make a stop there right before i start my salting. salt goes directly into the truck and then to the place i spread it. 

never have to handle it a bunch of times loading it into the truck and then unloading it at home and back into the truck before a storm.


----------



## dieselboy01

A.T.T.;1754904 said:


> Didn't get to use the sled like you usually do?


I bought a new Polaris shift 600 in 2012. That sled was just sitting. I kept it for the girlfriend to run but she likes to ride on the back instead.

The shift sits too much now also, it's got about 300 miles on it. I used to put that many miles on in one day. Plowing really cuts down on the U.P. trips, our trails down here are pretty hit and miss.


----------



## dieselboy01

yardguy28;1754923 said:


> man i don't miss loading and unloading salt at all.
> 
> for one thing this season all i have are residential snow removal clients and for another as of last year there is a place in town open 24/7 during storms. i make a stop there right before i start my salting. salt goes directly into the truck and then to the place i spread it.
> 
> never have to handle it a bunch of times loading it into the truck and then unloading it at home and back into the truck before a storm.


As far as I know we don't have a supplier open 24/7 for salt around here. Unloading a whole pallet by hand gets old quick, then unloading the bags you didn't use after the storm, all by hand.....good times, good times.

I'm hoping this will be the last year of bagged salt. I plan on getting everything set up this summer to run bulk.


----------



## dieselboy01

Today's fun, four hours of sidewalk cleaning with an old Clark-Michigan loader.
We got around 6" of snow in yesterdays storm and with the city trucks winging snow off the road and the drifting there was over 2' of snow on the sidewalks!
Looking back I should have got more pics.


----------



## dieselboy01

A few pics form yesterday. We got about 1.5" of slop so it made plowing fun!


Then switched to something a little bigger! 




I was wrong in my other post. The loader is just a Michigan, not a Clark-Michigan. But this loader only says Michigan on the outside, every where else it says Volvo BM.


----------



## onsight

Is that your loader? I think I have seen it around.


----------



## dieselboy01

onsight;1767717 said:


> Is that your loader? I think I have seen it around.


I wish it was my loader!

I was just helping a friend out with the past few storms, filling in when I can.

How is the season going on your end?


----------



## fivepoints

Nice outfit. Good looking work and equipment also. Nice being your own boss isn't it. How many years in business. Also I think I see one of those snow plow shovels hanging in your shop. Do You like them? I have gone through a ton of shovels this year. Have thought about getting some.

Thanks Rob.


----------



## onsight

dieselboy01;1768344 said:


> I wish it was my loader!
> 
> I was just helping a friend out with the past few storms, filling in when I can.
> 
> How is the season going on your end?


The season is going pretty good on this end - between plowing and the repair business there hasn't been too much free time. Did I read somewhere in here that you might be looking for a v-box spreader?


----------



## dieselboy01

fivepoints;1768570 said:


> Nice outfit. Good looking work and equipment also. Nice being your own boss isn't it. How many years in business. Also I think I see one of those snow plow shovels hanging in your shop. Do You like them? I have gone through a ton of shovels this year. Have thought about getting some.
> 
> Thanks Rob.


Thanks for the kind words! I've been running my own business for two years now, but I've been plowing for over ten years. I love being my own boss, I think I'm spoiling myself by doing this! It makes me want to add to my business so I can be my own boss through the summer/fall as well. I'm just not sure what else I can do in the non-winter months....

I have two of the snowplow shovels, one 28" and the snow dominator which is there scoop shovel. I love them both and I'll never go back to a regular snow shovel. They came highly recommended by a lot of guys on here so I got one. They are a little pricy but worth every penny!!


----------



## dieselboy01

onsight;1768610 said:


> The season is going pretty good on this end - between plowing and the repair business there hasn't been too much free time. Did I read somewhere in here that you might be looking for a v-box spreader?


That's good to hear! It's been a great season!

I am looking for a v-box spreader, Something around 1.5-2 yards and I'd prefer electric. Do you know of one for sale?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

dieselboy01;1767690 said:


> A few pics form yesterday. We got about 1.5" of slop so it made plowing fun!
> 
> 
> Then switched to something a little bigger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wrong in my other post. The loader is just a Michigan, not a Clark-Michigan. But this loader only says Michigan on the outside, every where else it says Volvo BM.


Those are one of my favorite wheel loaders. Small but they pack one hell of a punch for 110HP. Inline 4 with a Ppump really moves it.


----------



## dieselboy01

DuramaxLML-42;1769164 said:


> Those are one of my favorite wheel loaders. Small but they pack one hell of a punch for 110HP. Inline 4 with a Ppump really moves it.


It's a nice loader, I never thought it was under powered, but I wish they would put better tires on it. Right now she has warn out ag tires and it doesn't take much to get all four wheels spinning.

That company also has a few Volvo L70s and a few John Deeres 544s (I think.)

I like the two speed auto in this one, shifts a little hard but you know when she hits second gear!


----------



## onsight

dieselboy01;1768835 said:


> That's good to hear! It's been a great season!
> 
> I am looking for a v-box spreader, Something around 1.5-2 yards and I'd prefer electric. Do you know of one for sale?


I am thinking of selling my salt dog - PM me and we can discuss it.


----------



## dieselboy01

Had some exhaust work done on the '02.

When I bought the truck the right side exhaust manifold was cracked (very common problem with the Triton engines) I had that replaced this weekend and today I had a SPD Y pipe installed on the same truck to replace the Ford BS Y pipe. The SPD pipe lets the exhaust flow a lot better and keeps pressure and temps down to help eliminate manifold cracking.

The muffler shop also noticed a hole in the factory muffler so that was replaced by a Thrush turbo muffler. The truck really isn't louder then stock. It does have a good low tone at idle.

This is the factory Ford BS Y Pipe


----------



## dieselboy01

This is the SPD Y pipe kit.


----------



## dieselboy01

One More


----------



## dieselboy01

My new manifold and muffler.


----------



## dieselboy01

Onsight: PM sent


----------



## dieselboy01

a few night pics


----------



## dieselboy01

This season I've been helping out another company when I can. They have some sidewalks and two lots to do the day after a storm so I take care of them. This is the truck I use for there accounts.

I'm a Ford guy to the bone but I do love this Duramax!


----------



## dieselboy01

I broke down and bought new mirrors for the '00. The arms were rusted pretty bad and the glass shook like crazy when driving.


----------



## dieselboy01

And the new mirrors.


----------



## dieselboy01

I also replaced the power window control switch, now everything works like it should, well the mirrors anyway....


----------



## scott3430

It can be frustrating when the mirrors don't move like they should. 
Is Waterford down by Madison?


----------



## dieselboy01

scott3430;1789812 said:


> It can be frustrating when the mirrors don't move like they should.
> Is Waterford down by Madison?


Very frustrating!

Waterford is in the south west corner on the state, just north of Burlington. About 40 minutes north of the Illinois border.


----------



## Longae29

dieselboy01;1789901 said:


> Waterford is in the south EAST corner of the state, just north of Burlington. About 40 minutes north of the Illinois border.


 fixed it for ya


----------



## dieselboy01

Longae29;1789916 said:


> fixed it for ya


WOW, can't believe I missed that, thanks! :laughing:


----------



## dieselboy01

Starting to get to the good weather work, did some tree pruning today.


----------



## dieselboy01

I scored two free tool boxes from a friend. I just need to pick up new locks!


----------



## scott3430

That's a nice friend for giving up those tool boxes. 

Looks like your snow is almost gone! My backyard has 2' still!!!!


----------



## dieselboy01

scott3430;1790708 said:


> That's a nice friend for giving up those tool boxes.
> 
> Looks like your snow is almost gone! My backyard has 2' still!!!!


Ya hes a good guy, we are always dealing and trading stuff.

The only snow left in my yard are the snow banks at the end of the driveway by the road and they are quickly disappearing.

We are supposed to get 1"-2" inches Tuesday-Wednesday. I don't think much if any will stick on the pavement, but I'm hoping for at least a salting.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

how are your front bed rails that lay on top of the frame looking?


----------



## dieselboy01

ScubaSteve728;1791632 said:


> how are your front bed rails that lay on top of the frame looking?


Are you talking about the bed rail under the tool boxes?


----------



## ScubaSteve728

dieselboy01;1791830 said:


> Are you talking about the bed rail under the tool boxes?


nope sorry I mean the mounts that support the bed under the bed floor and are between the frame of the truck and underside of the floor of the bed.


----------



## dieselboy01

I hope the mounts are in good shape. Ill crawl under and take a look tomorrow and let you know! 

Have you had rotting problems on bed supports in the past?


----------



## ScubaSteve728

dieselboy01;1791952 said:


> I hope the mounts are in good shape. Ill crawl under and take a look tomorrow and let you know!
> 
> Have you had rotting problems on bed supports in the past?


yes i did mine were rotted and cracked and the weight of my toolbox and backrack broke them even more. My bed was shot and rusted to crap under the plastic berliner. just bought a new 2014 one for 2500.
in your pics you can see that the body lines from the cab and bed are slightly unmatched


----------



## dieselboy01

I just looked at the bed. The bottom of the bed it's self is still good but the cross braces that rest on the frame are rusted with the paint flaking off, I'm sure they are worse then they look. This truck needs a new box and cab corners. If I can get another year out of it I'm going to upgrade to a '12 with the 6.2 gasser.

Due to a miscommunication with Sunbelt rentals I now need a new tailgate and taillight on the '00 (Green Ford)
I was told the Bil-Jax was 2", Turns out it was a 2/5/16" I backed up to the lift, they lowered it on the ball and locked it, I hooked up the lights and chains and drove off. I made it about 10 miles before the Bil-Jax popped off and smashed into my tailgate and cracked one taillight. I should have double checked the hitch. Live and learn. I'll snap some pics after I wash the truck, it's hard to see the dents/scrapes through all the salt spray.

Any short box I can find is over $2000, my '02 needs a new long box and they are just a hair cheaper. No one up here has a good used box.

I think the '02 will get a flatbed if I can find a good used one.


----------



## dieselboy01

My Easter fun, a new valve cover gasket, belt tensioner, and idler pully on my 7.3


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Just go fast parts!


----------



## dieselboy01

DuramaxLML-42;1803240 said:


> Just go fast parts!


And stay on the road parts, stop leaking and squeaking parts :laughing:


----------



## dieselboy01

Until I can find a good flatbed for this truck I had to do something about the big rust holes in the rear fenders. The rest of the truck is solid.

I think these make the truck look 100Xs better!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

You know its April, right?


----------



## dieselboy01

You can't let your guard down in this state.....


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Valid point..thats why I don't live there. Gotta say though...your ATV trails up there are probably loads better than the crap DCR calls "trails"


----------



## dieselboy01

The center and northern end of this state have really nice trails. Where are you located?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

South Central Worcester County, Massachusetts. Only decent trails in the state are in the Berkshires and I don't feel like a 2+ hour drive in a 3/4 ton gas guzzler just to go ride.


----------



## dieselboy01

That's about how long I'd have to drive to hit nice trails also, I go 2-3 times a year for about a week. It's a nice vacation.


----------



## dieselboy01

It's been a while so I thought I'd add some pics.

I wanted to make my gray truck look less like a beater and cover up the paint chips, rust, and scratches. I picked up a Dupli-color bed armor kit and painted the bottom quarter of the truck. I think it turned out good, It's a little rough but it's not bad. A spray on liner like LineX would have looked better but for the price it was worth it.

The before picture. 


Then I removed the running boards, fender flairs, and magnets, taped off the area and scuffed with some HD scotch brite pads I had.


Three coats later 


And all done, I also painted the stock steel wheels black.


----------



## dieselboy01

I found a set of Warn lockouts I bought years ago and put them on this truck too.


And a putting her to work.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Nice trucks!


----------



## dieselboy01

Glenn Lawn Care;1822489 said:


> Nice trucks!


Thank you!


----------



## Bossman 92

Who makes the fender flares? I got some ford rot to repair also :laughing:


----------



## dieselboy01

I hear ya! Thumbs Up They are made by bushwacker for the Browns Company of Two Rivers Wisconsin. The best part is they are half the price of other Bushwacker flares.

Heres a link to the flares. 
http://www.cooltruckparts.com/pc_co...4B1DC8&pc_id=4F9E1421D9ED4028AA797677C64B1DC8


----------



## scott3430

Nice work on your truck. I like your new dump trailer - do you use it for landscape jobs?


----------



## dieselboy01

scott3430;1822743 said:


> Nice work on your truck. I like your new dump trailer - do you use it for landscape jobs?


Thank you! I use the trailer a lot for landscape jobs. Some are my jobs and some are a good friends jobs. I'll try and get some action shots next time.


----------



## dieselboy01

Bought a newer Truck!


----------



## TMLGC

Looks great I like black. Looks like it came all ready to go with plow and lights. Is it an early 2000s diesel?


----------



## ultimate plow

Looks familar


----------



## dieselboy01

TMLGC;1824539 said:


> Looks great I like black. Looks like it came all ready to go with plow and lights. Is it an early 2000s diesel?


Yeah she's a sharp looking truck for sure! It came with everything but a plow, I'm in the market for a V plow for it tho.

It's a '05 with the 6.0 diesel.


----------



## dieselboy01

ultimate plow;1824579 said:


> Looks familar


I'd hope so Thumbs Up So far so good!!


----------



## dieselboy01

Her first day at work!


----------



## dieselboy01

Just installed a new radio!


----------



## xgiovannix12

nice radio and great taste in music.


----------



## dieselboy01

xgiovannix12;1832119 said:


> nice radio and great taste in music.


Thanks, you can beat King George!


----------



## scott3430

Your 05' diesel looks really clean! Low miles?


----------



## dieselboy01

scott3430;1832927 said:


> Your 05' diesel looks really clean! Low miles?


Thanks, She's pretty clean, has some rust starting around the rear wheel wells but the cab is mint. It's got 106k miles on it.


----------



## dieselboy01

I've been really busy this year, getting things ready and plowing the two little storms we have had. I still haven't built my little salt bin yet but I'm hoping to this week.

I'm running both trucks this year and I'll work on getting more pictures as this year goes on. This is the only one I have from the 3" storm we got Monday. So far this truck has been great! It handles the 9' Western and Saltdogg spreader great!


----------



## dieselboy01

It was in the 40s today so she got a bath!


----------



## EWSplow

Nice!
I wish my F250 looked that nice. Rust is getting the better of it.


----------



## Longae29

Hey. That's one of our sites for snow.


----------



## EWSplow

Longae29;1893100 said:


> Hey. That's one of our sites for
> 
> lol. Your plowing his lot?


----------



## Longae29

We've had the account for 17 years


----------



## dieselboy01

EWSplow;1893068 said:


> Nice!
> I wish my F250 looked that nice. Rust is getting the better of it.


Thanks, It's got some rust starting around the rear wheel wells and some of the cross members of the box are rotted through. I'll be hunting for a new box this summer.

Longae29, I pulled into the industrial park to get a few good pictures. Don't worry I'm not plowing your lot behind your back  Do you plow the whole Industrial park or just the section by Racine Ave?


----------



## Longae29

We plow the three you were parked at and the one across the street. I think its been 17 seasons now...


----------



## dieselboy01

Longae29;1895928 said:


> We plow the three you were parked at and the one across the street. I think its been 17 seasons now...


That's a lot lot of asphalt to plow! That must be your Cat parked around the corner from where I was parked then.


----------



## dieselboy01

I closed on my new house last week and on top of painting and some light carpentry work I also built my little salt bin. I'll be adding taller sides to the dump bed this week, here's how it is so far.

This loader had just enough a$$ to pick the box up and balanced with the back of the tracks 8" off the ground.


This is a Shelter Logic 25'x13'x10' From Menards.


Done! it took about four hours start to finish


----------



## dieselboy01

A few more pics.


And the inside


The loader doesn't have any lights so I ran a few white LED Christmas rope lights on the inside. This picture was taken at night.


----------



## EWSplow

That works!
I think my neighbors would pop a cork if I built something like that in the city of Milwaukee, in a Residential neighborhood. Lol. Luckily I found a run down garage, that's on one of the properties I service to store salt.


----------



## scott3430

Nice shed. Was it easy to build?


----------



## dieselboy01

EWSplow;1901109 said:


> That works!
> I think my neighbors would pop a cork if I built something like that in the city of Milwaukee, in a Residential neighborhood. Lol. Luckily I found a run down garage, that's on one of the properties I service to store salt.


I bet they would! Good thing you found some storage tho!


----------



## dieselboy01

scott3430;1901170 said:


> Nice shed. Was it easy to build?


The shed wasn't to bad, me and a buddy had this whole project done in 4 hours. The directions were easy to fallow and once you get a system down the build goes pretty good.


----------



## dieselboy01

Nothing really new to report, but I did get a puppy!


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nice doggy Is he going to be your co pilot ?


----------



## dieselboy01

xgiovannix12;1925502 said:


> Nice doggy Is he going to be your co pilot ?


I think he will be for the short runs. We will see how the house training goes first.


----------



## dieselboy01

I went out salting this morning and on my way back my 9 foot pro plow started flying around like a candy wrapper in a tornado. When I stopped to look I saw the PS pivot pin was missing and the DS pivot pin was bent. $75.00 later I have two new pivot pins and bolts. (The closest Western dealer thinks the Western parts are gold plated.) Then he tells me he might only have one in stock because this is the "old style" and I can't convert it to the new style. I said there's hundreds of these plows out there, why only stock the "wear" items for the new style plows? He had no answer. Lucky for me he dug a little deeper and found both pivot pins.


----------



## xgiovannix12

That sucks man We have 2 western dealers here. Sadly they both are an hour away and the one I use has a hard time finding part numbers lucky I have most of the part numbers to give them. ON a good note they never send me home empty handed. 

I Never tried the 2nd one im sure someday I will


----------



## dieselboy01

We have a big dealer just north of Milwaukee but they are over an hour away. I've been looking at dealers in northern Illinois to try. I just can stand that state tho.


----------



## onsight

PM me who you were dealing with please.


----------



## alldayrj

Thats an expensive dump body! Or is there somthing wrong with it?


----------



## dieselboy01

alldayrj;1928638 said:


> Thats an expensive dump body! Or is there somthing wrong with it?


The body has some small rust holes in the front but other then that it's fine. A guy I know replaced it with a stainless body and sold me this one for scrap price.


----------



## dieselboy01

With the temps around 32* I gave her a well needed bath and snapped a few pics.


----------



## dieselboy01

This is the calm before the storm. The next day we got about 16" of snow.


This was one of my lots, I had over 4' high drifts in a few spots.


----------



## EWSplow

The truck still looks good. 
Is that all the snow you had on Sunday?
That's not bad. Way deeper drifts in the city, where there's allot of buildings to swirl around.


----------



## dieselboy01

EWSplow;1949653 said:


> The truck still looks good.
> Is that all the snow you had on Sunday?
> That's not bad. Way deeper drifts in the city, where there's allot of buildings to swirl around.


Thank you! The last owner of the truck took good care of it and so do I.

It's hard to say how much snow we really got, I'd say 16"-18" between Burlington and Racine. I had some bigger drifts but average was 4', some were 10' wide and 30' long in my biggest lot. I should have got a picture of those.

I can't imagine plowing in a city like Milwaukee, I'd think you would be trucking snow out almost every storm.


----------



## ultimate plow

Mike, Looks good. Hope she is treating you well. Take care buddy


----------



## dieselboy01

ultimate plow;1950217 said:


> Mike, Looks good. Hope she is treating you well. Take care buddy


Thanks Justin! She's been a real good truck and a tank in the snow, I love it!

How's your new truck treating you? The pics I've seen look really nice! I gotta get a V plow for mine next year!


----------



## DieselSlug

Real nice new truck.

Looking at f250's, I just need the 5.4L gas job, but the exhaust issues with them scare me. I had a 6.5L GM for about 8 years, and wouldn't mind the 6.0L but its just not needed.


----------



## dieselboy01

If you can, look into an '11 or newer with the 6.2 gasser. From what I've heard they are a million times better then the 5.4s. 

I wouldn't let the manifold issue stop you from buying one. The bolts do break and they do leak, but I wouldn't not buy one because of that, EVERY vehicle has something dumb they are known for breaking. I think Ford Improved on this in the '08-'10 5.4s. 

The 5.4 will push snow all day but there a dog when you hook a trailer to it. If I had to do it different I would have looked for a V10. They have a little more power then the 5.4 and get the same fuel mileage. When it comes time to upgrade it will be the 6.2 gasser or the 6.7 diesel. 

The 6.0 has been good to me so far. The last owner took great care of it and had a lot of the 6.0 stuff fixed before I bought it. If you can find a 6.0 for a good price with low miles or has been deleted or upgraded I'd say go for it!


----------



## dieselboy01

My big account called me yesterday to push the snow back. So that's what I did. I borrowed a friends Michigan loader to move the piles back.




Big snow ball.


----------



## EWSplow

Building a snowman?


----------



## dieselboy01

Things were going fine until I hit the septic clean out pipe. I capped it off today. I'll fix it in spring when I can dig. The pipe broke about a foot below grade.





A few hours later and everything is all stacked up!


----------



## onsight

Looks Good


----------



## dieselboy01

EWSplow;1957473 said:


> Building a snowman?


I tried to with the bigger snowballs, they wouldn't stay in place. A set of forks would have worked a lot better.



onsight;1957501 said:


> Looks Good


Thanks! I love loader work, little do they know I'd do it for free! Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

Nice looking truck.


----------



## dieselboy01

I got my welder back from the shop today. I dropped it off six weeks ago to get serviced because it was acting like it was in spot weld mode. It had a bunch of warn out connections and a few bad plugs inside. It's old but it welds like a dream! It also weighs 200ish pounds, good thing there's a lifting lug on top!

Just my luck, dead battery.




Touch down!


----------



## dieselboy01

I upgraded my stop/turn/tail lights on the little salter to these LEDs after a wire broke and melted. I should have put the LEDs on in the first place.

What was on there.


Back of new lights.


----------



## dieselboy01

Done!


----------



## dieselboy01

And lastly, one from last nights salting. Only one little lot had snow. (about a half inch) My account 5 min west had nothing. Funny how those things work.


----------



## scott3430

The new LED's look good. How's your season been?
We are very slow up by me.


----------



## potskie

DieselSlug;1953129 said:


> Real nice new truck.
> 
> Looking at f250's, I just need the 5.4L gas job, but the exhaust issues with them scare me. I had a 6.5L GM for about 8 years, and wouldn't mind the 6.0L but its just not needed.


Just don't get a 3v 5.4.... you think the exhaust issue is scary.... look up cam phasers.


----------



## EWSplow

dieselboy01;1960255 said:


> Done!


you can never have too many lights and backup beepers. I had a girl walk right behind my salter in a lot at a closed business the other night with lights and beepers going and salt shooting out. She ran when the salt hit her. Thank god!


----------



## ultimate plow

EWSplow;1961262 said:


> you can never have too many lights and backup beepers. I had a girl walk right behind my salter in a lot at a closed business the other night with lights and beepers going and salt shooting out. She ran when the salt hit her. Thank god!


How many curse words came out?


----------



## EWSplow

ultimate plow;1961304 said:


> How many curse words came out?


Of me, or her? I heard an ooh and stopped. It's a good thing I keep my drivers window open to hear the salt hitting the pavement.

I guess we're getting a little of track on granites pics.


----------



## dieselboy01

scott3430;1960900 said:


> The new LED's look good. How's your season been?
> We are very slow up by me.


Thanks! This year hasn't been to bad. December was very sad. I only had one salt run. It's nothing like last year where we were getting 2"-3" every other day all winter. How slow have you been? I thought I've seen some heavy stuff roll through up there.



EWSplow;1961262 said:


> you can never have too many lights and backup beepers. I had a girl walk right behind my salter in a lot at a closed business the other night with lights and beepers going and salt shooting out. She ran when the salt hit her. Thank god!


I swear the second you hang a plow on a truck it becomes invisible. No matter how big, how many lights, or how much noise your truck makes people will always dart in front or behind you. At least that chick was smart enough to say ooh!



EWSplow;1961308 said:


> Of me, or her? I heard an ooh and stopped. It's a good thing I keep my drivers window open to hear the salt hitting the pavement.
> 
> I guess we're getting a little of track on granites pics.


I don't mind, talk it up! Thumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow

dieselboy01;1961865 said:


> Thanks! This year hasn't been to bad. December was very sad. I only had one salt run. It's nothing like last year where we were getting 2"-3" every other day all winter. How slow have you been? I thought I've seen some heavy stuff roll through up there.
> 
> I swear the second you hang a plow on a truck it becomes invisible. No matter how big, how many lights, or how much noise your truck makes people will always dart in front or behind you. At least that chick was smart enough to say ooh!
> 
> I don't mind, talk it up! Thumbs Up


I'm out in your hood today. There's some drifting along hwy 20.


----------



## dieselboy01

EWSplow;1961876 said:


> I'm out in your hood today. There's some drifting along hwy 20.


Ya that wind wasn't real friendly yesterday!


----------



## dieselboy01

Out salting and inspecting the other morning. This is my smaller lot.


----------



## dieselboy01

While the truck was in the shop for ball joints, and no snow in the forecast, I wire wheeled and painted the plow. $9 worth of tractor paint and a few hours time sure make a huge difference. This is the only "before" picture I took.



Found and old can of primer, figured it wouldn't hurt.


And Done!


----------



## dieselboy01

I peeled the ultramount "how to attach plow" sticker off only to find a unimount "how to attach plow" sticker under it. This is a really early ultramount!


----------



## scott3430

New paint did wonders for your plow!


----------



## dieselboy01

scott3430;1964018 said:


> New paint did wonders for your plow!


Thanks! it looks a million times better!


----------



## dieselboy01

Some pics from my big lot


----------



## dieselboy01




----------



## dieselboy01

I'm hoping we get a few more storms so I can try out the new wings!






For the amount of money these cost Western could at least throw in markers!


----------



## dieselboy01

I got to use my wings yesterday! What a difference! I should have bought them at the beginning of the season. I bet they saved me 45-60min at my bigger accounts. I didn't realize the wing cutting edges were a half inch longer then the plows cutting edge. I plowed my first lot like that and just salted heavy. When I left I ran down the frontage road with the plow down, when I got to my next account they were fine. I highly recommend the Western Pro wings to anyone thinking about them!!


----------



## Flyboy77

1. What made you decide to get the Western wings over the ~$200 Buyer's wings?

2. Are they easily removable? I'm wondering if I'll be able to pull in my garage if I add wings to my 8' Western Uni (it has 2 single doors). How wide between farthest edges?

I'm pretty sure I'll get a set before next Winter. Trying to negotiate increased efficiency as an hourly sub. Really liking your thread by the way! Thumbs Up


----------



## EGLC

Flyboy77;1982176 said:


> 1. What made you decide to get the Western wings over the ~$200 Buyer's wings?
> 
> 2. Are they easily removable? I'm wondering if I'll be able to pull in my garage if I add wings to my 8' Western Uni (it has 2 single doors). How wide between farthest edges?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll get a set before next Winter. Trying to negotiate increased efficiency as an hourly sub. Really liking your thread by the way! Thumbs Up


The westerns are much stronger, no bolts just 1 pin, much better scoop angle. Much better for cleanup.


----------



## Flyboy77

Can someone take pics of the back of the older ProPlow with the Western wing mounted?
The pictures on Western's website show a cross bar that they attached to, but my older 8' ProPlow looks like dieselboy01's above with only the vertical ribs on the back of the moldboard.

Also what Western part # was purchased? Are they all the same or are there newer or older versions for the older plows?


----------



## dieselboy01

Flyboy77;1982176 said:


> 1. What made you decide to get the Western wings over the ~$200 Buyer's wings?
> 
> 2. Are they easily removable? I'm wondering if I'll be able to pull in my garage if I add wings to my 8' Western Uni (it has 2 single doors). How wide between farthest edges?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll get a set before next Winter. Trying to negotiate increased efficiency as an hourly sub. Really liking your thread by the way! Thumbs Up


Flyboy77,
I had an old Unimount that came with the Buyers wings and I wasn't a big fan of them. It might have been the way the previous owner mounted them, but if we had more the 4" of snow, or it was a wet heavy snow the Buyers wings would act like skis and lift the plow up. Not a very efficient way to plow.

As for the Western Wings, EGLC nailed it! Much stronger and easier. They have the same contour as the blade so they help to keep the blade on the ground. They also mount a lot stronger and easier to a ProPlow VS the Buyers wing that you have to drill holes and bolt mounts to the plow, then deal with three pins and a hand full of washers when ever you want to remove them.

If you have a ProPlow with the tube that runs across the back it will take you longer to open the box they come in then to mount them to your ProPlow. The Western wings also come fully assembled. You pull them out of the big box and pin them on, it's that easy! I wish I would have bought them in the beginning of the season. They saved me 30-40 min at my big lot with 3" of snow on it.

The only down side is the price, you could buy two sets of Buyer's wings for what one set of Western wings cost, and the Western wings don't come with markers.........

I'll take a few more pics for you Flyboy, but these wings will only fit on a ProPlus with the tube that runs across. You can always make them fit a Unimount. It would take some skill but I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## dieselboy01

The Western part number for the wing kit I bought is W64410. You need to specify if the wings are for a ProPlus straight blade or a V blade.


----------



## dieselboy01

I measured the wings and they add another 6.5" to each side of the plow. (plow cutting edge to outside of wing cutting edge).

Here are a few more pics, hope they help. Let me know if you would like any more or different pictures.

These pins go through existing holes on the outer rib on a ProPlus plow.


This pin is the only thing holding the wings to the plow. The tube on the plow has two tabs that the wings pin to.


Side view


Top view


----------



## Flyboy77

Thank you much for the great pictures.

This is my plow when I bought it before I stripped and painted it. No cross bar.

What's the distance from the either the outer plow rib or the wing rib to the edge of that pad at the end of the arm. I'm wondering if I could weld some kind of plate to my second rib to contact the edge of that arm and put a bolt hole there also to hold it. I'll take a closer look at mine.

I guess we could always just weld some tubing all the way across between the ribs. Either round or square tubing probably. Maybe lots of fabbing, hmmmm. I guess that might be why other just built themselves since they had to custom fab anyway.


----------



## Flyboy77

I finally caught up here. You have an UltraMount newer plow with the Western Wings and the older UniMount you repainted above. I saw the back of the UniMount and then a little later saw the wings on the other one. You'd think the headlights would have clued me in, but . . .


----------



## dieselboy01

Both plows are Ultra mounts. The old one is just a first gen, same wiring as a Uni, just the Ultra style hook up/mount. 

I'm not sure what happened to the pics, I didn't move or delete them. I can re-post them if you still need them up.

I'm not sure what measurement your asking for. The outer rib of the plow to the end of the wing's cutting edge? 

If your planing on just building wings look for Mossman's thread. He build some very nice pin on wings. I'm sure you could build a set of wings a little cheaper then you could but the Buyers' wings for.


----------



## Flyboy77

Thanks! Found some nice videos of building wings, including Mossman381's. I'll do something along those lines. Maybe get some tools & experience plus savings! 

For other's future reference:
Mossman381:


----------



## dieselboy01

I started doing some outside home improvements now that the ground is thawed. The house had a cyclone fence and T posts on this side. The other side of the house has a wooden fence like the one I made here. Now we can just open the back door and let the dog out. Before we had to walk him through the gate and close it behind him.

Maybe I should get into installing fences!


----------



## dieselboy01

This is the fence and gate I replaced.


----------



## dieselboy01

Well it's been a while, I hope everyone is doing well!

I've added a dump truck to the fleet for this year. Hopefully everything works out and I can use it!

She's a '92 GMC Topkick, Cat diesel, auto trans.

The day I got her.


Old logos removed and steam cleaned.






I dropped it off tonight to get lettered, she should be done tomorrow!


----------



## Banksy

Cool dump. How does that plow mount work? Does the blade just slide up and down?


----------



## dieselboy01

Banksy;2029996 said:


> Cool dump. How does that plow mount work? Does the blade just slide up and down?


I think that's how it works. The two vertical sides of the mount are covered in grease so the plow must slide on that. I haven't picked the plow up yet, I'll post more pics and info when I do.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

dieselboy01;2030043 said:


> I think that's how it works. The two vertical sides of the mount are covered in grease so the plow must slide on that. I haven't picked the plow up yet, I'll post more pics and info when I do.


Thats the same plow mount I have on my Volvo, it hooks up faster then my western ultra mount.


----------



## dieselboy01

LapeerLandscape;2030060 said:


> Thats the same plow mount I have on my Volvo, it hooks up faster then my western ultra mount.


That's good to know!

And now it's official!


----------



## scott3430

Looks good with your logo!


----------



## PHS79

What motor does your dump have? If it is the 3208 Cat, they are known to use oil. My dad had a 3208 in a Kodiak tandem axle dump and we also have that motor in our auger truck at work, both use more than 3 qts of oil per tank of fuel.

I by no means want to scare you, I just want to warn you about the 3208.


----------



## onsight

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## dieselboy01

PHS79;2031965 said:


> What motor does your dump have? If it is the 3208 Cat, they are known to use oil. My dad had a 3208 in a Kodiak tandem axle dump and we also have that motor in our auger truck at work, both use more than 3 qts of oil per tank of fuel.
> 
> I by no means want to scare you, I just want to warn you about the 3208.


I'm not to sure on what engine it she has. I think it's the 3116. I can't find a model number, only a serial number. The tag does say 185 horse power if that helps.

I snapped a few pics, maybe they will help.


----------



## PHS79

Definitely not the 3208, as it is a V8, I have just seen them in alot of the Chevy/GMC trucks. More than likely it is the 3116, they are a good motor and will treat you well if you treat it good. Now just the waiting game to put the truck to work!


----------



## dieselboy01

My Christmas present to myself.

Finally bought a V plow! Shes used but in great shape!


----------



## scott3430

V plow is where it's at, I'll never go back to a straight blade for plowing parking lots.

Why you selling your top-kick


----------



## dieselboy01

scott3430;2083360 said:


> V plow is where it's at, I'll never go back to a straight blade for plowing parking lots.
> 
> Why you selling your top-kick


Sadly I wont be the one using the new to me Vee most of the time, a buddy will be driving that truck. I'd like to get a 9.5 Vee for my other truck but the way this winter is going I wont have upgrade money.

I'm selling the Topkick because it's not practical for the accounts I have right now. I bought that truck after a friend of a friend type deal told me to bid a big medical complex and "I'll put in a good word for ya, trust me, I know you will get it" This truck came up for sale and I thought perfect for the med complex. Well lesson learned, bought the truck, got grossly underbid and didn't get the med complex. I knew I should have waited until a contract was signed before truck shopping, ALWAYS LISTEN TO YOUR GUT!

I am flexible on the price or trades, I just want what I got into it.


----------



## dieselboy01

Well the box on my 6.0 imploded. I found a replacement and I'm in the process of switching them over.

I used a wire wheel and a needle gun on the truck frame then sprayed it with 3 coats of gloss black tractor paint.


----------



## dieselboy01

I just finished Painting the bottom of the new box. I'm hoping to flip it over this week and start prepping it for paint.


----------



## dieselboy01

I'll take some pictures of the finished box soon. It didn't turn out to bad.


----------



## dieselboy01

Here's my new addition to the fleet.

She's a 1995 F-350 7.3 4x4 with a 9' unimount.


----------



## dieselboy01

Here are a few pics of the box painted. I guess I didn't take any after I mounted it on the truck.


----------



## Mark13

I like that F350 dump truck you just picked up! Was that a truck from around here?


----------



## erkoehler

How much did the top kick sell for?


----------



## dieselboy01

Mark13 said:


> I like that F350 dump truck you just picked up! Was that a truck from around here?


Thanks! Yes she was a local find. Pretty clean for a '95. Only has 136k miles. The plow and bed run of central hydraulics too.



erkoehler said:


> How much did the top kick sell for?


The Topkick sold for $6,500 without the plow. So if someone needs a big plow I'll let it go cheap.


----------



## Mark13

dieselboy01 said:


> Thanks! Yes she was a local find. Pretty clean for a '95. Only has 136k miles. The plow and bed run of central hydraulics too.


That's a pretty good find then! The central hydraulics is a really nice feature.

I just went through Burlington twice yesterday afternoon.


----------



## dieselboy01

The hydraulics are pretty fast too. I guess it was plumbed for a salter but they took out the controls and hoses. 

Why were you in Burlington, business or pleasure?


----------



## dieselboy01

My newest addition

'07 Cat 262B 2500hrs Cab, heat, A/C and QT


----------

